# What happened to iThrottle?



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Tried to down load the iThrottle app tonight, and iTunes said it was no longer available.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Try Engine driver for android thats what i used on my ipod touch and the my windows phone


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just tried to do a general google search on IThrottle and it came back with a bunch of pages for the "Weapon R IThrottle" control for Toyota and Honda Vehicles. I guess there is some type of App that is available that gives you the capacity to control the on board computer in those vehicles via an App? 

I can see why there may have been some confusion...just a guess though....


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Found it,It's called WIthrottle.
http://www.withrottle.com/WiThrottle/Home.html


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

WiThrottle, thanks, got it downloaded.


----------

